# Help!! From E92 base sound system to Hi-FI one.



## ACJbimmer (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi mates,

I call for your help.

I have a 330dA E92 '07 with base sound system which I want to upgrade installing OEM HI-FI system.

I will post some picture with what I have purchased expecting your help for this issue.

As far as I now, I'm missing the harness form Amp to HU and from Amp to speakers.

I just hope this is not a PITA, and my pocket don't get empty just for improving the sound.























































I guess I'm missing some kind of this connector, but where to get it with harness:


----------



## ACJbimmer (Mar 14, 2014)

BTW, my car has Professional Navigator CCC


----------



## ACJbimmer (Mar 14, 2014)

Do you know if the AMP connector is the same one used on the E46 Harman Kardon AMP?


----------

